# Struggling to make it through the day and docters will do nothing to help! What are things that help you guys get through the day? Help PLZ!



## fantasywriter24 (Jan 17, 2012)

i am 15 years old and i was just recently diagnosed with ibs after having multiple blood tests and a colonoscopy/endoscopy in which all they found was inflamation(due to medication they gave me). About a month ago my symptoms got 10 times worse and i began to miss double the amount of school i had before christmas. Already in the last month i have already almst missed 11 days of school due to major pain that has caused me to run from the classroom and go cry and whimper in the bathroom till someone comes and picks me up. I am contantly alternating between diahrea and constipation and when ever i switch from constipation to diahrea i am always in the most pain due to being so backed up and the pain lasts for hours! My mom and i have begun to start pressuring the doctors to give me some type of medication or ideas on how to make this more tolerable but all they keep on telling us is that there is nothing that they can do and they cant give me antispasmodics because they say my colon isnt very spastic. which is the exact oposite if what they told us on the day of the colonoscopy in which it took them 15 minutes to get the tube into my colon because it was spazzing out on them and fighting back! Also my mom is going to have them check me again for gallbladder problems because i have lately been having some major pain directly under my right rib cage. I dont know what to do! ive become so paranoid and am afraid of going anywhere without a bathroom, and have stopped going out with friends because i am in so much pain, and im afraid to go to drivers ed because its in my high school parking lot with the closest open bathroom 10 minutes away(drivers ed is on saturdays so the school is closed). Not to mention ive become afraid of being alone and have become afraid of flying on a plane alone in case i have an attack in the air and im all by myself. i used to love flying!!!! THis disorder is just tearing apart my life and constantly making me afraid cause everytime i do something more adventurous(go out to dinner with friends for example) i think back and relive one of the moments in which my stomach switched. like for instance last night my stomach switched on my from constipation and i was stuck in the bathroom for 33 hours crying and shaking and feeling so much pain untill some dry stool came out and then i had 30 mins worth of diahrea. now, since i havent pooped since then, im afraid of getting sick because my parents are going out to dinner and tomarow i have drivers ed. we have tried a bunch of different things like miralax(to keep me regular, for the first few months i was constipation dominant but now i seem to alternate back and forth rapidly), change of diet(has sort of helped and am currently on a no dairy no insoluable fiber/as little as possible and very little sugar diet), omephrazole/prilosec(both prescription and non prescription(apparently allergic to that kind though) kind, they are currently weaning me off of it cause it seems to have caused the irritation in my stomach lining),gas x(helps a bit), tylenol for pain in somach and back, and currently i am trying out iberogast in which it has seemed to do no good if not make my symptoms worse. ANYWAYS ARE THERE ANY SUGGESTIONS THAT U HAVE??? I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO ANYMORE! ANYTHING THAT HELPS YOU MANAGE THE PAIN THAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO SHARE???? DIETS, MEDICATIONS,WAYS OF MANAGING THE PAIN ETC? AND ALSO ANY IDEAS OF HOW TO GET OVER MY AGORAPHOBIA? ALSO ANY SUGGESTIONS ON HOW TO GET THROUGH PLANE RIDES, BUS RIDES AND DRIVERS EDPS currently taking omephrazole(being weened of thou, half a pill a day instead of two), two types of probiotics(sustenex twice a day and culturelle once a day), and methimazole(thyriod medication, was diagnosed with graves disease/hyper thyriodism about a month before ibs and it is now controlledTHANKS


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ask for an antispasmodic if they don't give it to... Go to a different Dr.In the meantime Peppermint is a natural antispasmodic, so you can use peppermint capsules or tea or even strong ones like Altoids.


> AND ALSO ANY IDEAS OF HOW TO GET OVER MY AGORAPHOBIA? ALSO ANY SUGGESTIONS ON HOW TO GET THROUGH PLANE RIDES, BUS RIDES AND DRIVERS ED


Ask your parents to bring you to a therapist for some Cognitive Behavioral Therapy.


----------



## fantasywriter24 (Jan 17, 2012)

BQ said:


> Ask for an antispasmodic if they don't give it to... Go to a different Dr.In the meantime Peppermint is a natural antispasmodic, so you can use peppermint capsules or tea or even strong ones like Altoids.Ask your parents to bring you to a therapist for some Cognitive Behavioral Therapy.


THanks for the advice. ill try asking my mom about a counselor. i will try the perppermint idea but since i have a slight intolerance(generally when ever i take something or eat something with peppermint in it i throw up) to it it might hurt instead instead of help. but thanks


----------

